# New tyres



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a Hymer BC544 and going to buy new tyres soon. Would anyone advise on the best tyres to buy? 
Thank you!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Wouldn't recommend Pirelli Chrono's,the sidewalls on mine started cracking within 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What a difficult question this is.

My thoughts.

Unless your van stands in one place for long periods of time then buy any decent commercial tyre. I had Avon Avanzas on a previous van and was happy with those. If your van does stand for long periods then consider buying 'Camper' tyres. They are more expensive though (about 50% more on average).

I had to buy new tyres this year and took the opportunity to buy Mud and Snow tyres (M&S marked on tyrewall) as an aid to getting off soggy grass pitches amongst other things. They are Toyo HO9s.

Take the details off the side of your tyre and put it in here:

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/

Happy hunting

JohnW


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I had Michelin M + S (mud plus snow) on my Hymer BC584, after 3 years they still looked brand new, alas I now have a Burstner and when new tyres a required I will have the same type again.

Keith


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are many threads on this subject with a bottom line that comes down to a personal choice.
Many of the Hymer group use Contintental Vanco Camper tyres. These, we are told are designed for long periods being parked and carrying a full load at all times. They are good at stopping in most weathers and are fairly quiet on the road.
On the other hand, driving a limited mileage and exchanging them every 5 years as recommended; hardly worn, is hard to justify when they cost twice as much as other suitable tyres.
Several experienced members said they used normal van tyres to good effect during the last thread discussion.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> There are many threads on this subject with a bottom line that comes down to a personal choice.
> Many of the Hymer group use Contintental Vanco Camper tyres. These, we are told are designed for long periods being parked and carrying a full load at all times. They are good at stopping in most weathers and are fairly quiet on the road.
> On the other hand, driving a limited mileage and exchanging them every 5 years as recommended; hardly worn, is hard to justify when they cost twice as much as other suitable tyres.
> Several experienced members said they used normal van tyres to good effect during the last thread discussion.
> ...


Strange you said that Alan, but my present Hymer Exsis, with factory fitted alloys, came from the factory with Continental Vanco. Not Continental Vanco Camping tyres.
We have had the van now for about two years and they have performed well!


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I am going to the tyre suppliers, I don't know much about tyres, round and black is about it. Now I know a bit more and don't need to take what the supplier says as gospel. It always helps to sound knowledgeable even if you're not!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

All tyres have a manufactured date on the sidewall. Make sure you get a recent date, as the recommendation is to replace when this date is 5 years old!
Also it is handy, to get the tyre fitter to place the date, near to the valve.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Anne,
Shop online,you will find they will be cheaper.They ship them to a tyre fitter near you and get fitted as part of the price.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Things I do is select what tyre you want , ring round for prices (that's a must) making sure that the quotes include cost of tyres , new valves ,plus wheel balancing ,plus VAT , I have found that a lot of suppliers will quote you excluding some of the above especially VAT. 
Other thing I do is to make sure their Impact air gun is set slightly lower than the final Torque setting on a Torque wrench ( they should know this by experience) . then make sure they tighten with the correct torque wrench setting, you would be surprised how many fitters tighten the wheel fixings with the Air Wrench which tightens the wheel fixings way above their correct torque and then put a torque wrench set to the correct torque and of course the fixings will not tighten any more because they have already been over tightened , which can be dangerous ie. over stressing the fixings and perhaps damage the rim under the fixing. Another problem can be if you get a puncture you may find over tightened fixings that you cannot undo them .

ps. sorry it's long winded but having been in the Motor trade over 40 years , I seen a few 38 ton truck nut and studs break off from the pressure of a Steam Cleaner all due to over tightening at some time .

Tony A.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tony, spot on 8) 
I always check wheel nuts after they have been touched by anybody.
I once had tyres fitted by a main Ford dealer Kwi fit and when I got home, as usual I was checking, and one set of nuts was that tight that I could not loosen, even with a bar.
I took the car back and the studs had to be broken  to remove the wheel.
I now carry a Torque wrench and I always check every wheel nut.
My own tyre fitter, always uses a hand wrench and torques up properly.
I am quite happy to pay a few quid more, to get the job done properly!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Vredstein Comtrac Winter.

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Tyres tested and reviewed...

http://www.etyres.co.uk/tyre-tests

Alan


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Followed TM's recommendation a couple of years ago and bought Vredenstein Comtrac, very impressed with them in all respects, much superior to the original Michelin Camping.

Try www.oponeo.co.uk for a good price.

Mike


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Tyre Life*

I spoke recently to Michelin Technical - and they said that the Agilis Camping tyre had an estimated life now of 10 years!
So double what they used to be.

Happy Travels


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tyre Life*



Hymie said:


> I spoke recently to Michelin Technical - and they said that the Agilis Camping tyre had an estimated life now of 10 years!
> So double what they used to be.
> 
> Happy Travels


Estimated!

Does that mean you can keep them as long as 20 years?>.

I would be looking to re-new tyres at 5 years old.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Tyre Life*



Hymie said:


> I spoke recently to Michelin Technical - and they said that the Agilis Camping tyre had an estimated life now of 10 years!
> So double what they used to be.
> 
> Happy Travels


Hymie.
I would like to see that confirmed in writing by Michelin.
It would reduce their sales


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Get the heaviest commercially rated tyre you can buy in the size you need, and buy a reputable brand.

We've had Continental Vanco's on both our Renault Trafic vans and they have been very good indeed. Goodyear were also 'good'.

If you need to lay the van up, get a set of axle stands off ebay and take the weight off the wheels and cover them up to stop ultra violet damaging the sidewalls.

Peter


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Grath said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > There are many threads on this subject with a bottom line that comes down to a personal choice.
> ...


When they make the chassis cab or chassis cowl they dont always know what it will be used for.
It may be a pick up truck or whatever which is used every day or it may be a camper used sproadically so the tyres will be standard unless specifically asked for by the firm doing the conversion...but they are dearer.

Phill


----------

